
Once you take money, the clock starts ticking - dwynings
http://cdixon.org/2012/02/25/once-you-take-money-the-clock-starts-ticking/
======
AznHisoka
Isn't the clock ticking, whether you take money or not? I don't know many
people who can continue working on an idea without seeing progress of some
type. You can get demoralized and quit if it's status quo for a long time.

~~~
patio11
There's progress and there's progress. If I 10x AR's revenue this year that is
pretty motivational for me. If I had taken money last year, though, aiming for
"just" 10x would set me up for a _very_ unpleasant series of conversations
when the money ran out.

A subtext of this discussion is that taking money means that some outcomes
which are wins for the entrepreneur but losses for the moneymen become
untenable. (Outcomes which are wins for the moneymen and losses for the
entrepreneur, on the other hand...)

~~~
mattmanser
Unpleasant conversations?

Seems an odd thing to focus on. They gambled on you in hope of making more
money, it didn't pay off. Of course it won't be a fun conversation to have,
but why are you worrying about that now?

~~~
tptacek
He means "I'll be fired from my own company, even though I'll have made more
money for the business than I ever had previously".

------
melling
It would be great to know which companies were on to something but simply ran
out of money. Someone else could take the same idea and try it with a smaller
budget and be more focused from the start.

~~~
staunch
Doubt it would work out that way most of the time. You wouldn't have the same
experience/knowledge/insight.

The same people could probably re-do a company smarter though. Foursquare is
Dodgeball 2.0. Twitter is _sort of_ Blogger evolved.

~~~
wallflower
> Twitter is sort of Blogger evolved

I think you nailed it.

------
jroseattle
I am shocked at entrepreneurs that can't instinctively understand this without
the need for a blog post from Chris. While experience as an entrepreneur will
teach these things, I've always chalked this up to plain common sense.

